# After pressing an image, I get a ghost image on the next 7 or so shirts



## sjaguar13 (Jul 19, 2006)

I use Conde paper, Artainium ink, and an Epson R1800. I just started doing dye sub. After an order of 100 shirts double sided, the back image is not really visible on the heat press platten. The front image is appearing on everything shirt I print. When I changed images to do a sample shirt for someone else, the image still appear. I am guessing it's bleed through to the top of the heat press. 

The front image is pretty visible on every shirt. The back image is really only visible on the heat press itself. It's not coming off the press and onto the shirt. What do I do to keep this from happening? I tried wiping down the press, but the image comes out lighter and smeared.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, Sounds like you need to use a teflon sheet between your top platen and the shirt, I use 2, top and bottom, you can also use parchment paper, clean your press when its hot but be carefull use oven gloves and damp towel. This should take care of the problem, oh also I raise the immage by using mouse pads or thick cardboard and put it on the inside of the shirt to seperate the front and back immage. Hope this helps

R.


----------



## TRU2UPRINTS (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi, What I do is put a single piece of whit paper over the top of your sublimation paper. Then use your teflon sheet, them go down slow. That should take care of the problem


----------



## sjaguar13 (Jul 19, 2006)

How many shirts can the teflon shirt handle? Also, wouldn't that still cause the same problem, but instead of the image going onto the heat press, it goes onto the teflon?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The teflon lasts a long time I have not had a problem with the teflon, if you are concerned you can use parchment paper, it also buffers the shirt so it does not get scorched along with cross printing, u have to remember that at a certain temp the sub inks turn into gas, thats how it transfers, so once you have a buffer they cannot migrate.

R.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You need to separate the shirt front and back. You can use a teflon pillow or just pull the shirt over the platen. Use a teflon pad on the platen. 

For blow-through from the paper up to the heat element, use a parchment paper covered with a teflon pad or just use the parchment alone. Throw the parchment paper away after each print and use a new sheet. 

To avoid the image ghost, if you place your shirt in the same spot and the transfer paper touches the teflon in the same spot then you shouldn't have a problem. You will otherwise need to use parchment or craft paper on top of the transfer paper. If you do that you probably don't need the teflon, but I like it to evenly distribute the heat.


----------

